# buying contents of house



## daisy22 (19 Oct 2006)

when agreeing sale on a house it was put to me that the vendors would sell the contents for 1500 euro. I told the estate agent that I would be interested in this but that it would be something we would deal with after contracts were signed. When I received the contract it stated that sale price included contents and listed contents included ie, sofa, dining table and chairs and appliances. I signed the contract without questioning the previous conversation with the estate agent. 
Sale has now completed, the estate agent rang yesterday saying the vendor was looking for the 1500euro and I stated to him that contents were listed in the contract as included in the sale. He said it was probably a mistake. I told him it may have been but it wasn't my mistake.....can anyone tell me what the situation is here.


----------



## sheena1 (19 Oct 2006)

The Vendors solicitor draws up the contracts. The Vendor signed the contracts after you did and sent them back to your solicitor. They had ample opportunity to spot their error and if the vendor has any issues with the contract they should take it up with their own solicitor. Remember the auctioneer is acting for the Vendor and is probably chancing his arm. IMHO you are not obliged to pay anything....


----------



## Vanilla (19 Oct 2006)

You might have the law on your side here but it sounds as though you are taking advantage of someones mistake. You knew the contents were to be an extra- if it were me my conscience would bother me on this one- in my opinion you should pay up.


----------



## daisy22 (19 Oct 2006)

Vanilla, 

I didn't feal any guilt till you said that!
But on a conscience thing. When I put forward an offer on this house with the agent. The agent came back and told me that without them knowing that vendor was gone to another agent and has the same offer. So the vendor was already misleading me in the first place. Also in the previous comment as she says they had ample time to review the contract and I didn't ever say yes that I would buy the contents just it would interest me and that we would deal with it at a later date.


----------



## mf1 (19 Oct 2006)

"So the vendor was already misleading me in the first place"

So, two wrongs make it right?

"that we would deal with it at a later date."

That would be now so. 

I'm with Vanilla on this one. Do unto others and all that......


mf


----------



## daisy22 (19 Oct 2006)

Well my thoughts are:

They are selling three properties, two which were rented (i've purchased one of these) and their own home. They are leaving the country. it would cost them hundreds to get the contents removed and dumped etc. 

Also they disconnected the electricity which I had to pay to reconnect and also they aparantly never had keys for 2 patio doors so I had to pay for a locksmith and new locks. As far as I know all keys are to be supplied as closure.
I know that doesn't add up to the amount in question but it all adds up.

But in saying that I know where your coming from and that it would have been more consceicious of me to point out the mistake that they made in the contract in the first place.


----------



## Meathman99 (19 Oct 2006)

Maybe you should both consider meeting halfway.  Its not really an issue of money for either of you.  Neither party wants to lose face.
If they havent moved out of the house and they re vindictive  i'd be concerned that they might try to entice some rats into the house or leave you a wee present.


----------



## daisy22 (19 Oct 2006)

Thankfully I'm already moved in so the wee present won't be a problem...unless I get a present thru the letter box!

yeah I think the halfway thing might be the best thing and keep everyone happy.


----------



## ontour (19 Oct 2006)

the question is whether when you got the contracts, you had honestly thought that they had decided to include the contents in the sale price, if you did then say that to their solicitor and see what they come back with.

If you knew that their intention was always to expect payment for the furniture then either pay them or let them take back the furniture.  They can give it to one of the furniture auction houses and take whatever they get for it.

It is all about good karma !!


----------



## purplealien (19 Oct 2006)

Karma - what goes around, comes around!
Do what you know to be the right thing.


----------

